# COL in Nuremberg



## supercavie (Apr 1, 2014)

Hello All,

First of all I appolagize if this question has been posted before but I couldn't find it on the forum.

I had a proposal for a SAP BW position in Nuremberg for 75K gross per year.

I'm from Portugal and with a family of 5, a wife and 3 kids (one with 4 years and 2 with 2 years).

I'm trying to analyze if this amount will be enough for a family of 5

At the beggining my wife would stay at home with the kids until (probably if its feasible) go back to work and have the kids in kindergarden. After reaching the age of 6 the plan would be public schools for all of them.

Is 75K gross a year enough for a family of 5? From what I've researched this would be 6250€ gross by month and 4111€ net by month. A house around these places between 4 to 6 rooms around 1000 to 1200€ by month (is this right?), but I don't know how much is kindergarden for kids. Any idea? And also don't know if it's possible for my wife get a job there and have the kids in Kindergarden, or is much like some other countries (Switzerland) where logistic and financial, is better for a mother to not work and stay with the kids at home until they can go to public school.

Currently I have an average lifestyle in Portugal, I don't spend much money in clothes (cheaper ones), go out to dinner 1 to 2 times a month, movie very rarely, one big trip per year, and some in and there for leisure but not so much, would it be possible with the amount refered above mantain more or less this lifestyle and still be able to save around 1000 to 2000€ per month?

Thank you all for your support.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

For cost of living comparisons, try Cost of Living
EUR4100/month for a family of five is certainly doable, but not luxurious. If you want to save, you might want to look for a smaller flat. Kindergartens are subsidized and cost EUR150-600/month, but most have long waiting lists so register as soon as possible (at least a few months before you need a place).


----------



## supercavie (Apr 1, 2014)

Thank you for your awnser,

I did in fact used numbeo for checking cost of living and even comparing with Lisbon, Portugal

But numbeo never gives information about kindergarden and schools...

Regarding the flat/house I don't know if I can save much less for a family of 5, probably would still cost me around 1000€

From what I've read also state gives you at least 184€ for every child after living for 6 months in Germany, that can also help on kindergarden.

Do you know if it is "easy" for a qualified mother to get a job in Germany? Or like other countries it would be logistically (times of kindergarden) and financially (would cost more to have the kids in kindergarden when mother goes to work vs mother won't receive but stay with the kids at home and what you save from this plus lower taxes would be a better option) like other european countries for instance Switzerland?

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

supercavie said:


> Regarding the flat/house I don't know if I can save much less for a family of 5, probably would still cost me around 1000€


That depends entirely on your expectation reg. flat size, location and amenities. It is very possible to find flats for half the price in Nuremberg - and even less 30-60min drive outside of town.



supercavie said:


> From what I've read also state gives you at least 184€ for every child after living for 6 months in Germany, that can also help on kindergarden.


That is Kindergeld. The matter is more complicated, as it is considered part of your tax calculations and depending whether Kindergeld or Kinderfreibetrag (child tax deduction) is better in your case, you have to return some at the end of the year. You better ask a tax consultant for advice - you'll need one anyway, because even native speakers struggle to understand and fill German tax forms correctly!



supercavie said:


> Do you know if it is "easy" for a qualified mother to get a job in Germany? Or like other countries it would be logistically (times of kindergarden) and financially (would cost more to have the kids in kindergarden when mother goes to work vs mother won't receive but stay with the kids at home and what you save from this plus lower taxes would be a better option) like other european countries for instance Switzerland?


It is easy to find informal, temp jobs for EUR6-8/hour (e.g. cleaning, stocking supermarket shelves, etc.). I cannot tell whether that is possible or worthwhile in your circumstances. Full-day kindergartens are not too common and usually end at 16:00 or 17:00. (Also note my remark above about waitlists!)


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

supercavie said:


> Thank you for your awnser,
> 
> I did in fact used numbeo for checking cost of living and even comparing with Lisbon, Portugal
> 
> ...


You are eligible for Kindergeld (=child benefit) as soon as you are "resident". If you can get international versions of your children's birth certificates, that would be helpful, but the authorities might still ask for them to be translated into German.

Whether it will be easy for your wife to get a job depends on her qualification, demand of this qualification in the area and her language skills. It can certainly be quite a struggle to juggle work and children. When working full time I needed the help of my mother quite a lot because my commute and work hours did not always match the Kindergarten opening times.

When resident in Germany, you actually have a legal right to a place at a Kindergarten after your child turns 3 (before that it's on luck) but that doesn't mean that said place will be around the corner, so the waiting list is very much a reality that should be addresses early on


----------

